# Kjaer: è il crociato. Stagione finita.



## admin (3 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Una coltellata al cuore, spero non gli comprometta la carriera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Dicembre 2021)

finalmente arriva anche la semi ufficialità così ci leviamo anche il minimo dubbio.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manca solo ufficialità


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


@admin libera le bestemmie per un paio d' ore


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


La nostra stagione si complica di brutto.

Mancherà uno dei nostri leaders

La sua carriera è a rischio

Un dramma sportivo


----------



## sunburn (3 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La nostra stagione si complica di brutto.
> 
> *Mancherà uno dei nostri leaders*
> 
> ...


Dal nostro punto di vista è questo il vero problema: un buon difensore lo si può trovare, un leader è molto più complicato.

Per quanto riguarda la carriera di Kjaer, volendo vedere una piccola cosa meno negativa, i sei mesi scadranno a campionato concluso, quindi potranno programmare la ripresa dell’attività con calma senza forzare i tempi, il che è un bene per il prosieguo della carriera perché riduce il rischio di secondo infortunio.
Perché ormai sembrano normali solo sei mesi di stop perché questo è diventato lo standard per gli atleti, ma sono oggettivamente troppo pochi. E infatti molti si fanno male di nuovo dopo poco.

In ogni caso: IN BOCCA AL LUPO, SIMON!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Tegola devastante...per noi e per lui..poveraccio aveva appena trovato la sua dimensione finale, peccato


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


In bocca al lupo Simon, daje, ti dedicheremo lo scudetto


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Perdiamo un leader, prima che un grande calciatore.
Se la dirigenza non interviene sul mercato vuol dire che di vincere frega una ceppa.

Vorrei far notare che la rosa di quest'anno costa meno di quella dello scorso campionato.
I costi sono stati abbattuti, non abbattiamo pure la competitività per favore.


----------



## smallball (3 Dicembre 2021)

Ovviamente sempre l'ipotesi peggiore viene confermata...in bocca al lupo Simon


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Porca miseria


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Dicembre 2021)

Vediamo ora a Gennaio se Gordon sgancia la grana..... 
Ma come al solito temo che quando c'è da fare 31...... Il 30 basta e avanza.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Romagnoli neanche un raffreddore.


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


38 secondi.

In bocca al lupo Vichingo.


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Quanto mi dispiace, porcaccia miseria


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Dicembre 2021)

Paradossalmente per me l’unica soluzione logica per sostituire Kjaer è non rinnovare a Romangnoli. Bisogna anticipare l’investimento che sarebbe stato fatto in estate in caso di addio a Romagna, tagliando fuori quest’ultimo. Cosi nel 2022 avresti 3 centrali (Tomo,X,Kjaer) + qualche giovano o, eventualmente, Kalulu nel caso si decida di coltivarlo come centrale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Dicembre 2021)

in bocca al lupo Vichingo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2021)

Io aspetto il comunicato ufficiale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Dicembre 2021)

Vorrei sottolineare come ci stanno prendendo per il sedere anche stavolta in società, non dicendo nulla fino all'ultimo.
Pretattica per non far scoprire ai nostri avversari di maggio se avremo kjaer? Vergognatevi!!! 

Detto ciò, in bocca al lupo vichingo.


----------



## Andris (3 Dicembre 2021)

grave perdita, a pochi giorni dalla battaglia contro il Liverpool e in ottica campionato
purtroppo non si poteva fare neanche turnover, visto che pippagnoli era squalificato per un rosso rimediato agli ultimi in una gara già persa e gabbia veniva da quella prestazione horror che non spingeva a vederlo titolare


----------



## Route66 (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Certo che il destino è proprio beffardo....
Vedere il povero Kjær che si infortuna seriamente compromettendo la stagione con il rischio elevato di rischiare la carriera proprio nel suo momento top nel giorno stesso in cui Eriksen ha ricominciato ad allenarsi mi fa dar fuori di matto!!
Forza Simon!!


----------



## Giangy (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Mi dispiace tanto per Kjaer. Lui che è sempre stato un leader della nostra difesa.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Aveva pure appena rinnovato il contratto, che dramma. Senza di lui sarà un'agonia se davvero non interverremo sul mercato.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Aveva pure appena rinnovato il contratto


Già la sfiga nella sfiga!

Tanto non moriva di fame, ma noi avevamo 10 milioncini in più da mettere sul suo sostituto.

Calcolando che guardiamo il centesimo, sarebbe stata una vagonata di soldi


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Davvero un grandissimo colpo di sfortuna. Per lui, per la stagione e forse anche per la sua carriera ai massimi livelli. 
A gennaio devono per forza prendere un centrale di altissimo livello, non voglio sentire scuse.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Dicembre 2021)

Quando capita qualcosa ai nostri giocatori,alla fine si verifica sempre l'ipotesi peggiore.
Mi spiace tantissimo per il vikingo,ora dobbiamo pregare che non venga neanche un raffreddore a Tomori.


----------



## livestrong (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Un grande sportivo, mi spiace molto per lui in primis


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> grave perdita, a pochi giorni dalla battaglia contro il Liverpool e in ottica campionato
> purtroppo non si poteva fare neanche turnover, visto che pippagnoli era squalificato per un rosso rimediato agli ultimi in una gara già persa e gabbia veniva da quella prestazione horror che non spingeva a vederlo titolare


il punto è che gabbia vien segato per 1 prestazione e romagnoli fa schifo uguale tutte le votle che gioca.
col sassuolo ha fatto peggio di gabbia con la fiore. scommettiamo chi gioca sabato?


----------



## R41D3N (3 Dicembre 2021)

Senza Kjaer abbandoniamo secondo me le residue chance di vincere il campionato. Troppo pesante la sua assenza per pensare di non avere ripercussioni a meno di un clamoroso quanto improbabile, colpo di mercato a gennaio. La sfiga continua a punirci con una costanza e continuità pazzesca, dall'altra parte del naviglio invece vanno avanti a makumbe!


----------



## Ninni21 (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


sinceramente, avendo rotto entrambi i LCA, lo avevo pensato sin da subito. L'operazione avviene in artroscopia - un pò come la pulizia del menisco - perché le nuove tecniche permettono di operare con questa modalità, essendo meno invasiva.

A differenza di ciò che si diceva ieri, non era e non poteva essere un'operazione "esplorativa"...


----------



## Gamma (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.



Mi dispiace più per Simon che per noi, è una batosta a 32 anni... spero possa tornare come prima, ma è molto difficile.


----------



## UDG (3 Dicembre 2021)

In bocca al lupo Simon sperando in una pronta guarigione e che tu torni più forte di prima


----------



## Davidoff (3 Dicembre 2021)

Addio scudetto, pensiamo al quarto posto.


----------



## UDG (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Comunque aspetterei il comunicato ufficiale prima di fasciarmi la testa


----------



## Walker (3 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @admin libera le bestemmie per un paio d' ore


Non ce n'è bisogno.
Dall'altra sera sto già sviscerando in privato tutto l'enorme patrimonio bestemmiologico veneto...


----------

